# Marino Tyre Reef. Monday the 4th.



## L3GACY

I'm so sick of squid and snook at the moment i'm desperately looking for new places to fish in my local area. I'm going to try the marino tyre reef on monday and see what i can berley up. Light and medium gear as well as an anchor are the requirements, small snapper and whiting the targets (will chuck a livie out for good luck too ). Its only around 2km offshore so its relatively safe but will still definitely be weather pending and could definitely get pushed to another date at this stage. I'm guessing around 12m of water so you'll need enough rope to anchor. Going to launch pre-dawn and try and be at the ground just before sunrise. I dont think its a renowned spot or anything so not hoping for a lot but that said i'd be happy coming home with a whiting. Bloody stuff is addictive .


----------



## Crazy_Horse

There's a tyre reef at Marino?


----------



## L3GACY

Fishsa reckons there is, and my tackle store says there's something out there other than seacliff reef so this could be it.

Went on fishsa and found their map:










Marino Reef

Good Whiting are taken here, as well as a host of surface fish when in season. Leatherjackets can be found here in abundance, and when caught, gutted and beheaded, the offal acts as an excellent berley to attract Snapper.

Might be a chance for more gar waldo .


----------



## fisher

I'm pretty sure there is no tyre reef at Marino / Seacliff. That map is pretty close to the Seacliff reef, which being off Marino would no doubt often be called the Marino reef :? 
That reef area is natural bottom that produces plenty of whiting at times and the occasional snapper. I'm also reasonably sure thats the area where the diver was taken by a great white many years ago.


----------



## L3GACY

I thought seacliff reef was a lot further out fisher? I have a mark for it that shows it as being something more like 3.5 or 4km offshore. Maybe it would be a connect the dots and that's the reef sort of thing?


----------



## fishnfreak

im confused your going out mon 29th of when?


----------



## L3GACY

Nice spotting Rob. Must have set my brain to dumb*** mode. Its monday the 4th.


----------



## Gator

can you get coordinates? I have 3 books here and none mention a tire reef?


----------



## L3GACY

I'll see what co-ordinates i can get off the tackle shop (dont hold your breath though). I have co-ordinates for the seacliff reef though. I've learnt that seacliff reef is a moon shape so the marino site could be part of the seacliff reef (a tip of it most likely).

Seacliff reef:
35.01.92 138.28.18


----------



## fishnfreak

man, you guys need to start fishing on weekends when normal working people can go :lol: Nah i couldnt make it anyway, no car for 2 weeks


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I can't do the 4th, but I could possibly do the 7th - weather pending. I'm keen to try somewhere different, do you have a light on your kayak? I reckon the only hope for a legal snapper out there is to be fishing before dawn.


----------



## L3GACY

I'll be taking a lantern so ppl can see me and a torch so i can see what i'm doing. Might even fit a nav light before i go.


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Good! Second question to that is what the liklihood of you being up for a fish from around 3am...?


----------



## fishnfreak

ill be up for a weekend fish on the reef in about a month when my sounder is all set up


----------



## L3GACY

I'll go to hell and back at 3am if i get the pleasure of your company mate . 3am is fine but i would need to go out there beforehand to try and locate a few things before we try it in the dark. I think a bronzie will be on the cards at that time too! Monday is out. Waiting on more weather forecasts for another day. Fingers crossed for thursday ay.


----------



## L3GACY

If i can find that wave recorder (no idea what they look like or how big they are) and it has a light on it so boats dont hit it then i reckon this map is the one to follow. Also what they call the kingston park cravan park is just a regular park (reserve to be precise) .










Good Snapper ground along with some big Whiting and Leathjackets,also troll for Snook and worth a try for Squid.

The end of brighton jetty will be lit, the lighthouse still operates (i think) so if i can find that wave marker we should be on easy street.


----------



## flea

yum yum yum squid, whiteing can't wait to get my yak watch out for them big toothee fish L3GACY


----------



## fisher

Sorry to be the source of bad news L3gacy, but that wave recorder was removed somewhere between 5 and ten years ago, at least some time before the 'newish' pole out the front of the pub was put in place .. Even when the wave recorder was there I had some trouble finding the actual reef. Maybe if you google the seacliff wave recorder you might find the old cocordinates - thats about all I can offer, other than waiting for a heap of boats to turn up :? The other problem with that area is that its right on the boundary of the gully breezes that hit down south - it can be flat as a tack near the jetty but rough as guts down there.


----------



## L3GACY

ooooooh, that complicates things. I think some daylight trips will be in order first then. OUt that deep flea the big toothy fish will become a target. The best defence is a good offence . My first pay cheque was going to be goin on random bits and pieces (new combo and more sp's etc) but perhaps i'll just buy a gps. That will make everything nice and easy. Thanks again fisher, your experience has saved us from a lot of trouble .


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I know its a long way off, but next Wednesday is looking bloody nice with variable 5 knot winds most of the day. I could take Wednesday off work and head out with you early L3GACY. What do you reckon? Anyone else up for it?


----------



## fishnfreak

your boss must be a legend, or a fisherman, to let you off work at such short notice


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I AM THE BOSS! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA! HA!


----------



## fishnfreak

need an employee,

PROS
young 
fit 
enthusiastic

CONS
mad keen fisherman


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Nah - not suitable. You'd keep me talking about fishing all day.


----------



## L3GACY

Wednesday is a probably from me (only no if the weather is bad etc). At this stage i think we should wait til tomorrow and then maybe thursday will be even better and you wont need a day off! PM sent anyway.


----------



## fishydude

G'day guys, I dunno if I'm going to help or hinder but having dived what divers call Seacliff Reef I can say it's not far off shore  . In fact if you google earth it and go to eye height of 10km or so you can see the old coast line (of which Seacliff Reef is a part) running along the new one about 2km out. It is a small ledge and about 2feet is the max height I've seen at a depth of around 12m.The seaward side away from the reef is seagrass for a reasonable distance and the shoreward side is rocky/weedy sort of ground. The ledge itself is home to some blueys, big cuttlies, leatheries and the usual reefy suspects. Now I certainly haven't dived the whole of the reef as covers a lot of ground :shock: , but I am led to believe it is mostly the same. Can't see any reason why bigger fish wouldn't pop in on occasion or even cruise the whole length of the reef 8) . I'm going to try to find out about a tyre reef off seacliff and have also found some marks for 4.5 km off of kingston park but am not sure what is there. Will post any info I can find but I think I will have to sit this one out or do it on the way home from work...lol...Cheers.


----------



## Crazy_Horse

I think I overstated things about being "the boss". SWMBO requires some occasional pampering and next week is one of those occasions. Basically, my "boss" has found many things that require my attention at home and has put the foot down on any fishing. Sorry dudes. I'm out.


----------

